# Elektra Parts in the UK



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know who would stock parts for Elektra grinders here in the UK? I bought a MXAC for £50. Its lived a hard life but it just needs some work done to bring it back to life.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

try ferrariscoffee.co.uk

in wales


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Dave


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's probably a badged Macap MXA grinder, for which spares are readily available in the UK.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I think you are right about it being revamped Macap. But it has chromed body and sexy Elektra badge.


----------

